# Drivers seatback problems...



## Forum Poster (Jun 24, 2015)

Came to find out that the previous owner put screws through the plastic seat-back portion on the drivers seat. Upon closer inspection, the tabs at the bottom were missing, and the white 'hooks' at the top of the seat-back were also broken.

Did multiple searches, and I know it's a common problem for the bottom tabs to snap, etc.

So, I'm thinking, no problem... I'll call the dealership and purchase some more retainers. Well, at almost $14 per a tab, my search begins for a cheaper alternative.

I came across some forum threads that suggested using 'speed nuts', in combination with plastic retainers.

Great! Off to the store I go. Purchased everything I needed. I'm thinking to myself, excellent. I can finally get the seat-back piece on without the using screws...

Nope.

After installing the speed nuts, I go to install the plastic retainers on the plastic seat-back, only to find out the bottom left slot is cracked, and won't seat a plastic retainer...Technically, it will, but pops out without much force.

My next option is to glue it. Before I take that step, I wanted to see if there's any other suggestions or steps I can take before using glue.


----------

